# Frigidaire Élite dishwasher (White panels - Electronic control) doesn't drain enough



## LHUPA (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear friends,

So, I have read some topics on this forum about clugged Frigidaire dishwashers but, I have not found the exact answer to my question!

I have to repair a "quiet" white panelled Frigidaire Élite dishwasher (electronic digital control) for a friend of mine and the problem is the waste water drain.

The machine works fine in all points except the drain system! Once the wash cycle ended, a lot of water stills in the basin or thub of the machine despite a certain quantity of water goes out the drain hose!

So, I have checked all pipes nearby the pump assembly and all of this seems to be clean (solely some soap residue seen trough clear plastic piping). But, I have noticed a very thick soap residue (this looks like "cement" as white-grey like old Calgonite powder soap) sticked to the waste water receptacle or drain (sort of "black rubber bowl") in the base of the basin.

This residue was very solid and some difficult to remove from the rubber surface. I think that a ball of this residue has been formed in the pump and clugged the pump output or turbine that caused the waste water draining problem! What can I do with? The pump seems to work well despite this problem. The first cycles tests revealed a lot of soap in the water while it was only a test with no dish, no soap or any dish liquid! What can cause this problem?


Thanks a lot!



H E L P!!! I count on you!



LHUPA


----------



## boogeyman36 (Apr 1, 2011)

I had the same problem and symptoms!
But my problem was that when I pushed the dishwasher into its cabinet, the drain hose would kink ever so slightly, and not easily seen from the front of the machine. 

The reason it may have solid soap in the pump is because of the poor drainage all this time. You have to run several cycles with just hot water to clear it. 

If your hose is not kinked, are you sure the drain itself is clear?

Good Luck!


----------



## LHUPA (Apr 1, 2011)

boogeyman36 said:


> I had the same problem and symptoms!
> But my problem was that when I pushed the dishwasher into its cabinet, the drain hose would kink ever so slightly, and not easily seen from the front of the machine.
> 
> The reason it may have solid soap in the pump is because of the poor drainage all this time. You have to run several cycles with just hot water to clear it.
> ...



Thank you very much dear friend!

I will check out the drain hose if something clugs or kinks! Thanks for sharing your experience and offering your hint!!!!!

The few water that drains out of the hose seems clear. It's obviously clear that the problem seems in the core of the pump assembly... The pump assembly consists of two welded or glued plastic parts and it's truly impossible to disassemble it without any risk of rendering it unusable definitively if we open it with force! But for the problem... What is this? I don't know!

LHUPA


----------



## boogeyman36 (Apr 1, 2011)

frigidaire dishwasher won't drain - Google Search

poor washing, poor draining, not draining, dishwasher draining and washing repair help, my d/w wont drain, my dishwasher won't wash well, pump assembly break dowsn, how does my pump assembly work, how does my dishwasher drain, parts break downs for p

I hope I am not breaking rules by posting links, but you should try these

boogeyman


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2011)

boogeyman36 said:


> frigidaire dishwasher won't drain - Google Search
> 
> poor washing, poor draining, not draining, dishwasher draining and washing repair help, my d/w wont drain, my dishwasher won't wash well, pump assembly break dowsn, how does my pump assembly work, how does my dishwasher drain, parts break downs for p
> 
> ...



Just as long as you're not trying to sell something, you are free to post links.


----------



## LHUPA (Apr 2, 2011)

boogeyman36 said:


> frigidaire dishwasher won't drain - Google Search
> 
> poor washing, poor draining, not draining, dishwasher draining and washing repair help, my d/w wont drain, my dishwasher won't wash well, pump assembly break dowsn, how does my pump assembly work, how does my dishwasher drain, parts break downs for p
> 
> ...



Boogeyman,

Thank you so much for your applianceaid.com link! I appreciate your collaboration!... I will use it for this problem and further ones!

Thanks again!


LHUPA


----------



## boogeyman36 (Apr 2, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Just as long as you're not trying to sell something, you are free to post links.



My ex-wife took everything, I ain't got nuthin' to sell hahahhaa!


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

boogeyman36 said:


> My ex-wife took everything, I ain't got nuthin' to sell hahahhaa!



Hahaha that's funny, well that's why i believe wife is a knife which cuts d life.. lolz kidding :rofl: 
Anyways i felt sorry for you, don't mind me..


----------



## boogeyman36 (Apr 20, 2011)

kaytav said:


> Hahaha that's funny, well that's why i believe wife is a knife which cuts d life.. lolz kidding :rofl:
> Anyways i felt sorry for you, don't mind me..



HaHa, I never heard that one!  Don't worry, I took it in the spirit that is was intended to be: funny. After all, if you can't laugh at yourself, then you can't laugh at anything.

Peace, and goodwill,

Al the boogeyman


----------

